# New Sig Sauer 556xi



## ryno762 (Feb 21, 2016)

I think the ability to fire multiple calibers is interesting. Not sure if its practical to swap in the field. 

SIG SAUER


----------



## Gunz (Mar 4, 2016)

If you need to you're probably in some serious shit. Either you've run out of one or the other.


----------



## ryno762 (Mar 5, 2016)

Might be nice if you're in SF and work with locals. The ability to shoot 7.62x39 and use regular AK mags could come in handy.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 6, 2016)

ryno762 said:


> Might be nice if you're in SF and work with locals. The ability to shoot 7.62x39 and use regular AK mags could come in handy.



We carried twenty 20-round mags plus 2 bandoliers of 556. We ran low a few times during extended contacts but never needed to pick up AKs. I can't think of many scenarios where changing calibers would come into play. Do you carry rifle 762 in addition to your 556 and whatever squad organic MG belts and shared gear you're humping? Pick up AK mags from dead guys? Grab an AK from your counterparts? Start popping 762 MG rounds out of the link belt and load them into mags? Brother, if you're at that stage, I'll say a prayer for you.

The last time I fired a Siggy 556 was some years ago and I found it fore-end heavy. It wouldn't be my first choice for a combat rifle, either with or without the caliber-change option...but the newer models might be better.


----------



## ryno762 (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm just a civilian training hard right now I have no experience. I'm a bit of a sig fanboy and like swiss rifles in general though.  Do mg belts fire 7.62 x 39?


----------



## Gunz (Mar 6, 2016)

ryno762 said:


> I'm just a civilian training hard right now I have no experience. I'm a bit of a sig fanboy and like swiss rifles in general though.  Do mg belts fire 7.62 x 39?



MGs come in different calibers. The M60 and M240 General purpose MGs used by the U.S. are fed by belts of linked 7.62 NATO rounds. The light MG used by the U.S. is the M249, chambered in 5.56mm, and it can fire link belt ammo or magazines. 

I don't have anything against Siggys, I just didn't care for the 556 model I fired.


----------

